# 50/50 money race at Katy RC 12/22



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Race on the 22nd. Race starts at 7pm.

Gate opens at 4pm.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in...Frankenbuggy should be ready by then, too...


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

im in my buggy should be ready too


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm in for buggy and sc.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I should be in for this! Gonna try out my new Agama E-Buggy! This will also be the last run of my Rockstar Losi........selling it off to fund a matching Nitro Buggy.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Come on out. Lots of fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking to make it thur for a little racing with the new Mugen Mbx-6R


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Turns out I have a Christmas party this Thursday evening, so I'm out 

What are Katy's hours next mon/tues/wed? I'm off and the kid is going to school and the wife has to work....it's 2-3 days of nothing but track time for me!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Man i wanna b there the track looks very sc friendly. But dont wanna race with the truck im the truck im trying to sell lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

im in for SC, Ebuggy and maybe 2w mod if enough show up!


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

How much is it for one class? What classes are there going to be?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Going to try to make this one. Figure I can come in a little late on Friday as everyone else is taking off. Who else is in for some E Buggy?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Im in for some e-bug


----------



## trunghuynh (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm there with e buggy!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.846178,-95.577787


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm in for some REAL buggy if they show up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Killerkustoms two of us for sure lets hope we can get a few more for we can have a little fun of our own.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Yikes....... I just looked at the weather forecast for Thursday. Not looking promising.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> Yikes....... I just looked at the weather forecast for Thursday. Not looking promising.


+1 Darren- it seems like we've been getting hosed every time Tank plans a race at Katy, here lately!!  
(keep fingers crossed!!)


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

If the rain holds I'm in for E and Nitro:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Would finally like to run my 1/8 nitro buggy out there if possible Thursday night ! But would love to hear a head count before packing up / showing up and no one else showing up running !


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Count me in for a little nitro buggy if we stay dry


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Rain rain go away, come back some other day


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

just looking at the posts thus far and it looks 5 nitro ? Thats plenty !


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, the forecast sucks fellas...100% rain tonight and 90% through mid-morning tomorrow. 
I went by the track today and there are still several mudholes in the lanes with standing water and the back straight is 2" of standing water as of 3 pm today. If it rains like they say tonite & tomorrow, the race will definitely be a washout (unless you like mud racing).


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

If it looks like the rain will hold out, count me in for nitro buggy


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Not racing the new Mugen 6R and new engine in the the mud. Looks like ill be at mikes around 12:30 Friday for some track time with the new R. Sorry guys


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I did a mud race once or twice..


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

fast1970 said:


> I did a mud race once or twice..


LOL, me too! The racing part is FUN! It's the after-racing part that sucks!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

It was fun..But not that fun..


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Got a Revo RB TM 523 that I would love take muddin through the track!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

RevoUsa said:


> Got a Revo RB TM 523 that I would love take muddin through the track!


Great!! We'll let you come on out and rake it with yer Monster then!! 
It should be race-ready after a few hours, LOL:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

fast1970 said:


> It was fun..But not that fun..


 Daaaammmmmnnnnn...LOL Looks like my SCTE after that nite at Katy! Even the mud had mud on it, LOL!!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Worst part was that was my last buggy qualifier at the Pit, had to clean it for the mains... day before was the last quailifer for Truggy..then Saturday and Sunday Race time.. I normally would have sat out but my first two Q's were not so good, mud racin got me into the E main! Best laps of the Day!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

fast1970 said:


> Worst part was that was my last buggy qualifier at the Pit, had to clean it for the mains... day before was the last quailifer for Truggy..then Saturday and Sunday Race time.. I normally would have sat out but my first two Q's were not so good, mud racin got me into the E main! Best laps of the Day!


Yep...and what's bad is, you're pump'in that mud into all the bearings, CV joints, suspension arms/pins, shocks, etc. Requires a FULL teardown and INTENSE scrubbing- YUK!!


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Let's see if it really rains. It was supposed to rain Monday but blue sky's.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

What time is the race? I am itchin to run...I need to either rebuild if it is rainin or come early to tune...it has been a few months since I have burnt fuel..a few months too long!


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Gates open at 3. Race is at 7.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> .
> I went by the track today and there are still several mudholes in the lanes with standing water and the back straight is 2" of standing water as of 3 pm today.


That's not good, even if it doesn't rain the track will be a mess, count me out. Catch you guys another time, besides I'm getting U-verse tomorrow and the Texans play.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

If it rains can we come out friday?


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Katyrc said:


> Let's see if it really rains. It was supposed to rain Monday but blue sky's.


Just looked at the radar...better start doing your no-rain dance now, LOL


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't think the Revo is THIS waterproof !


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

RevoUsa said:


> Don't think the Revo is THIS waterproof !


I don't know...is it really raining out there?


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

50/50 boat races at katy rc today lol


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Mother nature has won again. With this much rain we are renting jet skis for your enjoyment. 

Merry Christmas to you and yours from Katy RC.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like ill be at Mikes tomorrow after lunch around 1pm if anyone cares to join me. 
I really was wanting to run at katy Rc but like Tank said Mother Nature has won once again.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's funny: we go through a drought for the first half of the year, complete with wildfires and water shortages. Then Katy RC gets ready for racing and pretty much half of their Thursday races get rained out!


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> It's funny: we go through a drought for the first half of the year, complete with wildfires and water shortages. Then Katy RC gets ready for racing and pretty much half of their Thursday races get rained out!


Haha true that, I remember when everyone was wishing for rain, well here it is lol


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

We got a little over 4" here in College Station


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Is the next improvement at Katy R/C a cover over the track?!?


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Whec716 said:


> Is the next improvement at Katy R/C a cover over the track?!?


Gee, I dunno...do you have one we can use?!? LOL


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm investing in floaties for my shortcourse truck!


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

SaltLifeTx said:


> I'm investing in floaties for my shortcourse truck!


+2


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

like this?


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

No more wet track, unless it rains while we are racing. 

I just ordered tarps like the big leagues use. 2 weeks and no more wet track.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Katyrc said:


> No more wet track, unless it rains while we are racing.
> 
> I just ordered tarps like the big leagues use. 2 weeks and no more wet track.


That's what I'm talking about! Hopefully we can get you enough business to justify the cost of a metal roof structure like Mikes


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What's next Sunday. Is that New Years Day?


----------

